# Frauds sold me a dog, is it a maltese?



## elenacoul (7 mo ago)

Okay so I’m really sad because I’ve been waiting to get a maltese and I paid a REALLY high price for this dog. And I learned the place I got it from is fraudulent. Some people have been tricked there.
I love the puppy and I’m going to keep it at all costs. I’ve had it for less than 48 hours and we’ve bonded greatly! But I’m afraid that maybe it’s not a Maltese. I think it is though. Is it? It is 4 months old shouldn’t it be looking bigger? 😞









E0-B97-CDB-8-B75-4-A3-F-9185-667-D5-A92-EE05


Image E0-B97-CDB-8-B75-4-A3-F-9185-667-D5-A92-EE05 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co













E82-A2586-7-E21-4-E72-9-BE8-768-C502-CDF2-D


Image E82-A2586-7-E21-4-E72-9-BE8-768-C502-CDF2-D hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co





UPDATE : 
Hey guys. This is a picture of her I took today. We are doing great we are together all day everyday and will probably also go on our first vacation together soon! Today I gave her a bubble bath. I also used a citronella anti mosquito shampoo. She didn’t enjoy her bath. But she is happy and relaxing on the sofa now. She either sleeps there or gets in her puppy bed. 💕


----------



## elenacoul (7 mo ago)

This is it


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Unfortunately, there have been many people who have purchased their Pets from bad Breeders and that it has been advised over and over again to research very carefully where they are getting their new Dog/Cat from. From the pictures that you posted and what you said, you indicated that you thought he/she should be bigger than that?? You did not state how much he/she weighs? I am sure that there might be others who will come and see your post and give you some advice as well. Just enjoy your new Puppy which I am sure that you are doing already.


----------



## elenacoul (7 mo ago)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Unfortunately, there have been many people who have purchased their Pets from bad Breeders and that it has been advised over and over again to research very carefully where they are getting their new Dog/Cat from. From the pictures that you posted and what you said, you indicated that you thought he/she should be bigger than that?? You did not state how much he/she weighs? I am sure that there might be others who will come and see your post and give you some advice as well. Just enjoy your new Puppy which I am sure that you are doing already.


Thanks. Unfortunately I have no scale at the house and can’t weight her at the moment she just seems a bit small for a 4 months old, maybe she is mixed with a smaller breed. Can i get a dna test somewhere? I love her she’s right next to me as I’m typing and giving me kisses haha but I’m seriously mad about the money and their attitude


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

There are not a lot of dogs smaller than Maltese.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Did you get medical records with her? Since you have doubts about her, and think the seller may be fraudulent, maybe you should have her checked by a vet to make sure she is healthy and the age she was represented to be. And has had vaccines and does not have parasites. And at that time you could see about getting a DNA test. It requires a blood sample to be sent to the company which does the test.

I think her appearance is generally what Maltese look like, though the snout is rather long. Does her tail curve up over her back?


----------



## elenacoul (7 mo ago)

mss said:


> Did you get medical records with her? Since you have doubts about her, and think the seller may be fraudulent, maybe you should have her checked by a vet to make sure she is healthy and the age she was represented to be. And has had vaccines and does not have parasites. And at that time you could see about getting a DNA test. It requires a blood sample to be sent to the company which does the test.
> 
> I think her appearance is generally what Maltese look like, though the snout is rather long. Does her tail curve up over her back?


I got a Bulgarian passport with her and it says she’s had the first four vaccines thank God. I’ll check this though. Something tells me she’s a mix of Maltese and a white terrier dog. No way they would give a purebred Maltese I should’ve known better but now I love her. She already seems happy and very attached to me I think she was lonely and scared before. Also her tail is not curved it is long straight


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

And I agree as far as going to your Vet and having your little Malt checked out. As far as her appearance, she looks as though she has some Terrier mixed in with her.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Did you purchase the pup in Bulgaria? I do not know of a reputable breeder there that I would trust. That being said I would keep her if you are already bonded---what does it matter now if she is a full-breed maltese? She looks like a lovie!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

If she is happy and healthy and a lovie, then she's a keeper. And she is cute, too -- and these little ones are fun to dress up to make them even cuter. 🥰


----------



## elenacoul (7 mo ago)

edelweiss said:


> Did you purchase the pup in Bulgaria? I do not know of a reputable breeder there that I would trust. That being said I would keep her if you are already bonded---what does it matter now if she is a full-breed maltese? She looks like a lovie!


I demanded they give me some kind of medical report and they gave me her Bulgarian passport and it was all in Bulgarian language. My country is exactly below so I assume she came from a puppy mill sadly, they are fastly transported by vans here. At the “breed”section they had written something that was erased and covered with “Maltese” 🤔 sketchyyy. Anyway. I love the baby it’s the fact these people took 1800 € which is a lot of money for me.


----------



## elenacoul (7 mo ago)

elenacoul said:


> Also, they are lying saying she is actually 5 months old on her passport. No way. When I was there they said 4. I assume she’s about 3 months old. They say she is older so that they can legally transport her Jesus


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

You have already received wise and honest feedback about the importance of researching for reputable breeders before bringing home a pup. However, you have already bonded and love your new fluff baby. She is very cute.

I did notice something that I think should be checked out by a veterinarian right away. I do not mean to alarm you ... but, please have your puppy’s left eye checked to make sure she does not have an infection brewing. Seven weeks ago, I lost my precious Snowball who had just been healing with an eye infection. And, sadly, he had already lost the right eye to the infection. If you get the eye checked now and there is an infection ... you can save yourself and your beloved puppy a lot of heartache and pain later. Snowball’s surgery to remove his eye alone cost $4,000 ... that was not including the medications and vet visits. Again, I don’t mean to alarm you ... but, to be on the safe side ... please make an appointment to see a vet. Hopefully, it will end up to be nothing serious.

I am attaching a picture to show you Snowball’s left eye and how it looked when the infection started. At the time I thought it was not anything serous ... but, almost overnight the worst started to happen. If you look very close ... you can see stuff oozing out of his eye ... like I see in your photo. It is not a tear.

Please also make sure to, purchase pet health insurance .... it will save you a lot of money in the end. 

What is your new puppy’s name? Is your name Elena?

Welcome to Spoiled Maltese! And, please give your precious little girl a hug and kiss from me.

Marie


----------



## elenacoul (7 mo ago)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> You have already received wise and honest feedback about the importance of researching for reputable breeders before bringing home a pup. However, you have already bonded and love your new fluff baby. She is very cute.
> 
> I did notice something that I think should be checked out by a veterinarian right away. I do not mean to alarm you ... but, please have your puppy’s left eye checked to make sure she does not have an infection brewing. Seven weeks ago, I lost my precious Snowball who had just been healing with an eye infection. And, sadly, he had already lost the right eye to the infection. If you get the eye checked now and there is an infection ... you can save yourself and your beloved puppy a lot of heartache and pain later. Snowball’s surgery to remove his eye alone cost $4,000 ... that was not including the medications and vet visits. Again, I don’t mean to alarm you ... but, to be on the safe side ... please make an appointment to see a vet. Hopefully, it will end up to be nothing serious.
> 
> ...


OMGGGG Wheree??? The little dense drop??? Can you see anything? Thanks for telling me I am scared now I should probably go to the vet. She also pants a lot especially when I come clo Yes my name is Elena


----------



## elenacoul (7 mo ago)




----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Yes, the right eye. On you initial post and pictures though, I see it in the left eye, too. I don’t mean to scare you ... it is probably nothing to worry about. But, again ... and to be on the safe side, if you see this often, then I think I would get it checked out by your vet.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

It's hard to tell from a photo, so with your other concerns, having her checked by a vet sounds very important. 

I was concerned about vaccinations -- I have never been to Greece, but I thought I remembered Sandi (Edelweiss) encountering problems.

Here in the US, young puppies from unscrupulous breeders often have been exposed to parvovirus, which is a disease that can require intensive care if the puppy can even be saved.  My vets advised me not to take my tiny Maltese puppy out to public places (in 1996) until they were confident he was fully vaccinated -- they were concerned the vaccines from his breeder were not timed properly and so they gave him an additonal one or maybe two doses. Unfortunately this limited his socialization, but he stayed healthy!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Your little girl is adorable. She looks like a Maltese to me. Some have longer snouts than others. It doesn’t mean she isn’t a Maltese. 
You love her, she loves you. Enjoy her and make her happy and healthy. 
Did you see either of her parents when you picked her up?
After purchasing a Puppy you should always take her to a Veterinarian right away to be checked out. 
I wish you and your pretty girl many happy years together.


----------



## Ladyditexas (Dec 6, 2020)

elenacoul said:


> This is it


Yes, it looks like a European Maltese. Adorable!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Congratulations 💐 she looks like a Maltese to me…she is adorable ❤


----------



## Lilysdream (Aug 2, 2019)

She is beautiful! 🧡


----------



## Paula1 (May 11, 2020)

elenacoul said:


> Okay so I’m really sad because I’ve been waiting to get a maltese and I paid a REALLY high price for this dog. And I learned the place I got it from is fraudulent. Some people have been tricked there.
> I love the puppy and I’m going to keep it at all costs. I’ve had it for less than 48 hours and we’ve bonded greatly! But I’m afraid that maybe it’s not a Maltese. I think it is though. Is it? It is 4 months old shouldn’t it be looking bigger? 😞
> 
> 
> ...


She’s beautiful and looks Maltese to me. Our little girl was sent to us at 12 weeks and was 1.5 pounds and a little bigger than the Palm of my hand. At 1 year, she is now 5 pounds. Please get her to a vet as soon as you can for a check up. I would also bathe her since she was sent to you. I’m sure she’ll check out fine - she’s really adorable. Enjoy your new baby!!


----------



## Naomi (Nov 17, 2021)

elenacoul said:


> Okay so I’m really sad because I’ve been waiting to get a maltese and I paid a REALLY high price for this dog. And I learned the place I got it from is fraudulent. Some people have been tricked there.
> I love the puppy and I’m going to keep it at all costs. I’ve had it for less than 48 hours and we’ve bonded greatly! But I’m afraid that maybe it’s not a Maltese. I think it is though. Is it? It is 4 months old shouldn’t it be looking bigger? 😞
> 
> 
> ...


looks maltese and she's just beautiful. Just love her and give her the best home possible.


----------



## Captain Zack (7 mo ago)

elenacoul said:


> I demanded they give me some kind of medical report and they gave me her Bulgarian passport and it was all in Bulgarian language. My country is exactly below so I assume she came from a puppy mill sadly, they are fastly transported by vans here. At the “breed”section they had written something that was erased and covered with “Maltese” 🤔 sketchyyy. Anyway. I love the baby it’s the fact these people took 1800 € which is a lot of money for me.


She has been through so much already! We have a rescue from a known puppy mill that was shut down. He is the most beautiful boy ever. So much love to give. Papers are just papers. You have a little one who desperately needs your love and however he came into your life it was in some way meant to be. You both been blessed with each other. A vet appointment is needed to make sure that you don’t miss anything health wise. This is how my baby Zack looked when I first rescued him. He’s my best friend and has never ending love for me. He is 11 years old and is doing great,( God Bless.)


----------



## Graces Boo (10 mo ago)

elenacoul said:


> Okay so I’m really sad because I’ve been waiting to get a maltese and I paid a REALLY high price for this dog. And I learned the place I got it from is fraudulent. Some people have been tricked there.
> I love the puppy and I’m going to keep it at all costs. I’ve had it for less than 48 hours and we’ve bonded greatly! But I’m afraid that maybe it’s not a Maltese. I think it is though. Is it? It is 4 months old shouldn’t it be looking bigger? 😞
> 
> 
> ...


She looks like a Maltese. My Aldo had a longer snout like hers. My current Maltese Boo has a shorter snout. They all can be a little different. No two dogs of the same breed are identical. Look at Goldens, or Cockers.. A little different. I wouldn't worry I believe shes a Maltese.


----------



## KeyNina00 (6 mo ago)

mss said:


> Did you get medical records with her? Since you have doubts about her, and think the seller may be fraudulent, maybe you should have her checked by a vet to make sure she is healthy and the age she was represented to be. And has had vaccines and does not have parasites. And at that time you could see about getting a DNA test. It requires a blood sample to be sent to the company which does the test.
> 
> I think her appearance is generally what Maltese look like, though the snout is rather long. Does her tail curve up over her back?


I’ve been having the same issue with my puppy and it’s true breed after rescuing our pup from an irresponsible breeder and previous owner.. my puppy is also very difficult to tell apart the breed since the mom was truly a full breed maltese although the older our pup got, the smaller the chances of him being a maltese are as well..
Hopefully any of you guys can also care to help and see if our puppy is also a maltese mix breed?


----------



## elenacoul (7 mo ago)

KeyNina00 said:


> I’ve been having the same issue with my puppy and it’s true breed after rescuing our pup from an irresponsible breeder and previous owner.. my puppy is also very difficult to tell apart the breed since the mom was truly a full breed maltese although the older our pup got, the smaller the chances of him being a maltese are as well..
> Hopefully any of you guys can also care to help and see if our puppy is also a maltese mix breed?


Hey Nina! Your puppy is like an adorable polar bear 🐻‍❄ I think your puppy is a mix. Probably a maltese with a bigger dog so it might also grow! You can get that Embark dna test for your dog and learn about it’s breed, it tells you what’s the best way to take care of each breed, their needs as well as what to look out for when it comes to their health, if they are prone to a specific disease etc. I will probably do that someday in the future but the important thing is having fun with our puppies right now and taking care of them!


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

My Whisper came to me from a rescue at 4 months. He had been dumped under a bush and was sickly when they got him. The rescue fee was $600. Very cheap considering all his early medical bills as he was sickly. They initially had him and his brother but the other boy didn't make it. 

When I got him he was 3 lbs. He is now 8 lbs and 10" at shoulder. I was happy with him whatever breed he was but wanted DNA done for health reasons. The DNA, which the vet still doesn't believe, said my pup was spaniel, terrier, chihuahua, peekingnese, and retriever. I've attached a pix from the day I got him and a pix taken a week ago after grooming. I post this only to show that it's hard to know what a little white dog is without DNA.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Noooo! What company did you use for the DNA test for Whisper? I know I've read that the Maltese are related to spaniels, but those other breeds? lol If it were my dog, I think I would try again with a different company. I see Maltese, mixed with another Maltese ....


----------

